# New Cat-back EXhausts!!!



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

Rosen Autosport in RIchmond,Va has now started their own line of products. Our cat-back exhaust is 2.5in. ceramic coated with dual 3in. tips. This exhaust looks great and is dyno proven to make more power. This exhaust on a SE-R with a pop charger made 10WHP and 8FT./lbs. of torque. Thats more than greddy and HKS. We also are developing SR20DET packages that are priced in stages. Buying in the packages will save you oney because there are no hidden costs.


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

First off, please be careful not to spam our list as I see you are a vendor.

However you claim to have a pretty nice product and that's always good for the community. Now let's see some proof 

Post some dynocharts and pictures of the product.


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

BTW, 2.5" seems a little large for a mildly modified car.

Are they mandrel bends? Stainless steel?


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2002)

Boosterwitch said:


> *BTW, 2.5" seems a little large for a mildly modified car.
> 
> Are they mandrel bends? Stainless steel? *


 Our exhausts do have mandrel bends and it is mild steel that is ceramic coated to prevent rust. I am trying to figure out how to post pictures...

Correction...
10.2WHP
5.6 lbs/ft

this was dynoed on a rather tired motor...

160+miles, stock SE-R cat-back with cheap free flow muffler (autozone special), JWT pop charger
112.3whp & 108.4 lbs/ft

add the RASport cat-back and it goes to 
122.5whp & 114.0 lbs/ft

anyone know how to post pics? i'm computer retarded and can't figure it out!


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

> First off, please be careful not to spam our list as I see you are a vendor.


Are you kidding me? Apparently you don't even know who you're talking to  I swear, the people at this forum have been living under rocks and are clueless about the people who have played integral parts in the advancement of the B13 platform. Other than Mike Kojima there apparently doesn't exist any worthwhile B13 tuners.


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

I'm giving him a chance to show what he has.

He registered and his first 3 posts where pricing and information on how to buy his product. You don't see that because it's been edited.

Now I want what's best for this community. Do you really want different vendors coming on hear and posting products and prices in 3 different threads? I want good information that is helpful to the community. I'm giving him a chance to prove his product. That's what is best for the community.


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

RASport said:


> *
> Correction...
> 10.2WHP
> 5.6 lbs/ft
> ...


Wow, so the SE-R even had maybe better than stock exhaust compared to yours.

To post pics you need to host them on a server and then refer to them. If you need help feel free to private message me. I'm very interested in seeing the dyno chart.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I understand your point Boosterwitch. However, it's likely that Eric Rosen is the guy behind the RASport nametag. He's far from a vendor, even less of a vendor than say JGY or Andreas Miko are. Check his website out @ www.rosenautosport.com He runs a small shop in Richmond, VA and has hosted a few dyno days and you can tell from his site he's all about Nissan. His shop is probably the best kept secret between NY and FL on the east coast. I'm still surprised you've never heard of him or his shop.


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

I have heard of him, but don't know any details.

If an exhaust can really make 10whp on an SE-R it will be the first one to make that much. I have some doubts but of course I hope it's true 

If he's willing, I wouldn't mind testing it out for www.NissanPerformanceMag.com and we can do a before-after dyno and feature it or put it on a project car. If it really makes that much power he'll sell a lot of them.


----------



## Sharky (Oct 10, 2002)

If im not mistaken, Rosens is where Sentrafest visited last year, everyone on the b15sentra boards know who they are. I am a richmond Va local and they are the best shop that i know of in richmond for Nissan, probaly the only. dont tihnk a spam was intended more of an F.Y.I. for everyone. but as stated i understand your point admin.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2002)

No spam intended!!! Believe me, we were just as surprised as you'll be!!! Just thought that everyone would like to know!

We JUST built the first 2 systems, we are currently testing with two other cars and will make an offical announcement regarding power increases and pricing. I will have the pics of the first dyno graphs up here in the next twelve hours!


----------



## vladha (May 5, 2002)

Go for it, man... and thanks for supporting the SE-R/Nissan community. Always nice to know that there are more choices and better vendors/supporters out there.

Definitely bump us a chart and graph. And, Boosterwitch(Ryan) probably wasn't joking about doing at least an article and test on your product in the NPM. I like their online mag better than anything I can pick up in the store.

Damn, did that sound like I was brown nosing or what?! There goes my chance to have my car featured in the magazine,lol.


Later,
Mark


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2002)

*Finally... the dyno graphs*

Sorry for the delay... I'm terrible with html!!!

I hope that this is what everyone wants to see!! 


click on the hyperlink...
CLICK ME!!!


----------



## Yosho (Aug 11, 2002)

Great results... I hope that they happen again with a better motor. I was getting 122.6whp/116.3wtq stock. That would be great if it could give 10whp and 5+ wtq over a base level. Heck, it would be great if it could give half that much on a stock motor.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2002)

*More results to follow late Saturday...*

I've got someone to test on!!!! Tomarrow (sat.) morning...

as soon as i get the results, i'll post them!


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

Excellent...cause the current tester is very weak.

Most SE-Rs make between 115-125whp stock. Probably more like 115-120.


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

So you going to make these exhausts for NX2000s as well? B14s? B15s?


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2002)

The current system should fit the NX2K with little to no modification... but I need to get a guinea pig to do a mock up and test it.

We want to also start making systems for B14/15's as well as S13/14's.

For what it's worth, we have downpipes for DET conversions as well... both T25 (Bluebird) and T28 (GTi-R) for B13 swaps.

All systems are available with or without resonators. The test is without a resonator. Downpipes are available with or without catalytic convertors.

We will move foward as we get more requests. We need people willing to let me build prototype systems on their cars and then test them. Spread the word people! The reward for helping us is a system for $200. 

For more information, contact Nick or Elliot at 804-421-9222.

Thanks for the support!

nick


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2002)

*Interesting results for everyone to ponder*

Well, things are looking good for this exhaust system...

Todays guinea pig was a 91 classic with a JDM SR20, hot shot header, JWT pop charger, UR pullies and a variety of exhaust systems.

First off was the stock system. 100% stock, except for the header.

Second was the HKS Sport cat-back.

Third was the RASport cat-back.

Click here for dynographs and notes... 

Hope you guys like what you see.

For next week... testing will continue with a turbo car. 96 SR20 with 91 cams and some other goodies with a T3/T4 FMAX kit.

Stay tuned!

Nick


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

That's more around what I expected to see. About 5whp from the exhaust with a somewhat modded car.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2002)

Hey Ryan, I agree with you.

I was very surprised by the results of the first car. Even if we only get about 5whp out of it, we're still doing better than HKS!!!  

nick


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

Nick,

I applaud that you retested on another vehicle and posted the results even though not as spectacular as the first.

Good luck to you and lets push the envelope with our Nissans


----------



## Yosho (Aug 11, 2002)

Yes! Like I said before, I'd be very happy (as I am now) that you were able to produce 5whp from just an exhaust on a mildly modded car.

Great job! Like Boosterwitch said, we've all got to applaud you for re-testing on a healthy motor and publishing the corrected gains this system can bring. 

What made you decide to go with a 2.5in instead of the more standard 2.25?


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2002)

There was never any thought of actually making a system for resale. I'm currently doing a GTi-R swap on my personal classic. I wanted an exhaust that was good for both power and one that also had twin tips. I looked and looked and found nothing. That's when we decided to just build one. We went with 2.5" due to the turbo. 3" downpipes on these cars almost always leads to exhaust housing seal failures. I built a 2.5" downpipe, and then fabed up a 2.5" catback, one that has a twin tip muffler. Eric told me that I should go ahead and make two. The second one is the one that we've been testing with. Like I keep saying, the results blew everyones mind!!!

Stay tuned.... more systems being built and tested on any car that we can get our hands on!!!

Anyone in my area wanna lend me something other than a B13 SE-R to fab up some more systems on???

Call and let me know!

804-421-9222

nick


----------



## Yosho (Aug 11, 2002)

Wow, well keep up the good work! Hopefully someone in your area can step forward and become a test mule for you.

I'd really like to see what the exhaust can do on a B14 USDM motor.


----------



## Yosho (Aug 11, 2002)

RaSport... just thought you might like to know about this thread.

http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19062

Seems like what your finding may answer some questions that are being asked.


----------



## vladha (May 5, 2002)

TTT

So, Nick, any further developments happening with this? Y'all haven't posted any news in awhile... just wondering.

It's always nice when someone else digs into more sr20 development, hope you haven't given up.

If Nick doesn't reply, does anyone else know what's going on?

Later,
Mark


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

This is interesting to see this.........anyone ever been to isuzuperformance.com ?

They have a bunch of dyno comparisons of 2.25in vs 2.5in exhausts for both Cavalier/Sunfire 2.4L Twin Cams and even for 1.6L Isuzu DOHC's out of Stylus' and Storm/Impulses.

Seems 2.5in CAN work on little engines as well as bigger ones.

Personally, I think the possible torque loss is only going to be a problem if you have an auto..........for a manual you may have less fun around town, but in an SE-R when are you ever below 4500rpm when going for it....NEVER.


----------

